# Cannondale Street Kid 24' Aufbau



## Ivenl (27. April 2020)

Moin, nachdem meine Tochter lange glücklich auf ihrem Early Rider Belter 20' I3 war, wünscht sie sich so langsam was größeres. Sie hat jetzt ein 24' Crosser stehen (Kona Jake 24) stehen, auf dem sie viel und auch gerne fährt, hätte aber gerne auch noch ein MTB.
Wir haben ne Woche das Grand Canyon AL 24 getested, ihre 18kg machen jede Federung aber obsolet, es muss also ne Stargabel her.
Würde gerne was aufbauen, habe meiner Frau aber versprochen nichts zu bauen, was es billiger und gleichwertig von der Stange gibt.
Meine Orientierung sind:

BMC Blast 24' 9,6kg 600€
Woom 5 off: 8,6kg 750€

Mein Ausgangspunkt zum Selbstbau wäre ein Cannondale Street Kid 24'. Das liegt momentan gebraucht bei 200-300€ und hat relativ ne relativ leichte Gabel/LRS, deren Veränderung ja meist ziemlich teuer sind.
Ich habe mich einmal durch den Leichtbau Thread gewühlt und ne erste Rechnung angestellt: 



Damit wäre man bei ca. 450€ und nem 10kg Rad (Vieleicht noch paar Euro runter, wenn man alte Teile verramscht).
Mir gehen jetzt leider die Ideen aus, um noch effektiv Gewicht zu sparen und ich wäre über jede Anregung von euch glücklich.
Beste Grüße und Bleibt Gesund
Iven


----------



## taroosan (27. April 2020)

Wird schwierig mit überschaubaren Kosten.  Das kenne ich - Hier
Innenlager geht noch - ich schwöre auf Miche primato - 200gr zu 21€ - kriegst Du in China wahrscheinlich leichter und günstiger???
Vorbau und Sattelstütze geht leichter - Vorbau unter 100gr , Sattelstütze ca. 180gr, Schnellspanner nehme ich die Titan auf eBay für 10€ - sind dann nur mit Werkzeug - ist mir lieber, da spielt keiner am Hebel rum.
Deine Rocket ron sind zu leicht - die liegen eher bei +420gr

Ansonsten macht das HR sinn, wenn Du da noch Schraubkassette hast und auch an der Übersetzung feilen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (27. April 2020)

Die Zahl hinten sind die Ersparnis gegenüber original, Sattelstütze und Lenker wiegen dann beide schon unter 100g und die Rocket Ron habe ich mit 450g berechnet.


----------



## joglo (28. April 2020)

Ich hab ein Cannondale Trail 24 (sollte vom Rahmen gleich zum Street sein) als Basis benutzt (ist nicht viel davon übrig geblieben) und hier Ergebnis und Teileliste/Gewichte (vlt. für Dich interessant) vorgestellt:





						Zeigt her die Bikes eurer Kleinen... Galerie!
					

Das ist das neue bike vom Sohnemann! 24 Zoll ist für einen fünfjährigen zwar schon etwas heftig, aber Scheinbar macht Hot Pepper ja zu und die hatten ein super Angebot. Finde es optisch auch echt super. Und die Technik stimmt bei dem Preis definitiv auch.  Unsere kleine Dame hat dann das 20 Zoll...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Hier gibts noch ne Gewichtsliste zum Street 24:





						Cannondale Kids bike
					

Einfach nur kurios. Kinderbike mit Scheibe und (edit: keine Feder ) lefty-gabel für die strasse?  http://followmestore.de/bike/fahrraeder/kinder-fahrraeder/24-kinderraeder/18076/cannondale-street-24-kid-s-2016?c=23




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Die 130g für "Bremsscheibe" in Deiner Liste sind hoffentlich für beide / 2 Stk. ansonsten kannst Du  leichte Ashima (70-90g pro Stk. ja nach Größe) verbauen.


----------



## Bike-n-Kite (8. März 2021)

Hallo,
welche Kurbel hattest Du denn geplant? Ich vermute, dass "3min19sec" durch Excel hingeschrieben wurde. Ich überlege auch ein Cannondale Street zu kaufen und mich stört im wesentlichen der 3 fach Antrieb.
VG


----------



## Ivenl (8. März 2021)

Bike-n-Kite schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welche Kurbel hattest Du denn geplant? Ich vermute, dass "3min19sec" durch Excel hingeschrieben wurde. Ich überlege auch ein Cannondale Street zu kaufen und mich stört im wesentlichen der 3 fach Antrieb.
> VG


Nein, das ist tatsächlich ne Kurbel die man bei Bike components bestellen konnte, momentan sieht der Markt aber mau aus, Guck doch in den Kurbel thread oder besorg dir was leichtes gebrauchtes und lass es bei @kurbeltom kürzen.


----------



## Bike-n-Kite (8. März 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Nein, das ist tatsächlich ne Kurbel die man bei Bike components bestellen konnte, momentan sieht der Markt aber mau aus, Guck doch in den Kurbel thread oder besorg dir was leichtes gebrauchtes und lass es bei @kurbeltom kürzen.


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Jetzt habe ich die Marke auch gefunden. Gemäß deiner Liste müsste auch diese Kurbel schon leichter sein und wahrscheinlich auch passen, oder?



https://www.internet-bikes.com/de/2...8bfY367UwIWBFBiOOdgWS4dE5H-ZUW0oaAtIXEALw_wcB


----------



## Ivenl (8. März 2021)

36 ist zu viel für die Kinder, würde nicht über 32 gehen. Ich hatte letzte Woche das 24 trail mit RST First Air hier. Die Cannondale Rahmen sind nett, aber außer Gabel+ Rahmen muss man echt alles tauschen.


----------



## Binem (11. März 2021)

Bike-n-Kite schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welche Kurbel hattest Du denn geplant? Ich vermute, dass "3min19sec" durch Excel hingeschrieben wurde. Ich überlege auch ein Cannondale Street zu kaufen und mich stört im wesentlichen der 3 fach Antrieb.
> VG


nein, das ist die Firma: gerade nicht verfügbar,
und meiner Meinung nach am 24er auch schon etwas kurz.
wir haben die am 20er und sie macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck, funktinoenrt tadellos








						3min19sec Kinderkurbelgarnitur
					

Die Kinderkurbel von 3min19sec – passend für das Kinderrad Deines Juniors Die Kinderkurbel von 3min19sec ist der Retter in der Not für alle, die schon mal versucht haben, ein Kinderrad aufzubauen und einfach keine passende Kurbel für Juniors Fahrrad




					www.bike-components.de
				





mögliche Alternativen sind die Frog Kurbeln mit festem Kettenblatt, oder einzelne von Kania, die bekommt man manchmal gebraucht in den Kleinanzeigen.

oder diese hier in 140mm








						Jet BMX Square Taper Race Cranks
					

High Quality, affordable BMX race cranks suited to the younger rider who rides a Mini, Junior or Expert sized Race Bike and made to fit any standard Square Taper (JIS) BB. Constructed from a tough 6061 forged aluminium for great stiffness and power transfer with a 4-bolt (104BCD) pattern built...




					eu.sourcebmx.com


----------



## Binem (11. März 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Damit wäre man bei ca. 450€ und nem 10kg Rad (Vieleicht noch paar Euro runter, wenn man alte Teile verramscht).
> Mir gehen jetzt leider die Ideen aus, um noch effektiv Gewicht zu sparen und ich wäre über jede Anregung von euch glücklich.
> Beste Grüße und Bleibt Gesund
> Iven



mein 24er umbau war ein Specialized Hotrock gebraucht für 80€
nur mit einer Kania Gabel ( 70€) und dem Umbau von 3x8 auf 1x8 bin ich bei 9kg gelandet. Also alles zusammen unter 300€

aktuell ist es wieder im Keller, nach den beiden Jungs mache ich es fit für mein Mädel, jetzt habe ich andere Laufräder mit Kassette anstell von Schraubkranz.  Gewichtsmässig wird das aber relativ ähnlich bleiben, bei überschaubarem finanziellen Einsatz. Es war noch ein Trigger anstelle der verbauten Gripshift gewünscht.


----------



## joglo (11. März 2021)

@Bike-n-Kite 
Eine Kurbel wie oben von Binem verlinkt benutzten.

Ansonsten gibts hier einen beliebten Faden





						Kinderrad Kurbeln, was gibt der Markt so her
					

Da es ja schon ein Gabel Fred gibt, finde ich sollte es auch ein Kurbel Fred geben damit man einen Überblick hat was es so gibt und was es ca. kostet.  Die Kurbeln von Federleicht: Preis 198 Gewicht ca, 287Gr. Längen: 105, 120, 130, 140, 150mm    Kurbeln von Redline: Preis 27,95...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Leider das meiste gerade schwierig zu bekommen.
Du kannst auch immer wieder mal bei Kaniabikes Shop 








						Zubehör 24 Zoller
					






					www.kaniabikes.com
				



oder bei Kubikes 





						KUbikes - Komplette Montage in Deutschland! - Kurbeln
					






					www.kubikes.de
				



suchen

Damit hast Du schon mal das größte Problem beim Street 24 los.
Leicht ist das Bike aber damit noch lange nicht. 
Vorher 11.6Kg, mit leichterer Kurbel bist immer noch über 11kg.

Wie beschrieben ist bei dem Cannondale Kinder-Bike eigentlich außer dem Rahmen nichts wirklich gut und leicht (aber so ists bei Specialized, Cube usw. ja auch)
Also schwierig gezielt ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu tunen, weil man schlecht ne Grenze ziehen kann.
Auch der LRS ist billig und schwer, also noch viel Potential das Rad leichter zu machen.
Ich würde mir da immer ein Ziel (auch finanziell) setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

